# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Αξεσουαρ για ηλικιωμένο lovebird

## kate88888

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 

Μήπως γνωρίζετε κάποιο κατάστημα στην Αθήνα που να παρέχει αξεσουάρ για ηλικιωμένα παπαγαλάκια;

Ο μικρός μου είναι 13 μισό και δυσκολεύεται με το ένα του ποδαράκι αλλά και τον κρύο καιρό.

Ενδιαφέρομαι για μαλακές πατηθρες και πλατφόρμες.

Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jk21

Κατερινα θεματα δεν ανοιγουμε με βασικο θεμα αναζητησης καταστηματος αλλα λογω της ιδιαιτεροτητας , το θεμα θα μεινει , η οποια απαντηση ομως να δοθει με πμ .Απαγορευεται η αναφορα καταστηματων λιανικης δημοσια .Επιτρεπεται σαφως η παρουσιαση και κριτικη προιοντων και επιζητειται ! Ευχομαι να βρεις συντομα λυση μεσα απ τις προτασεις των παιδιων

----------


## amastro

Τι εννοείς λέγοντας μαλακές πατήθρες;
Για τι υλικό μιλάμε;
Οι ξύλινες δεν κάνουν;

----------


## xrisam

Kατερίνα δεν έχω δει καθόλου στην ελληνική αγορά τέτοιες πατήθρες ενώ υπάρχουν στο εξωτερικό διάφοροι τύποι. Αν εχεις βοήθεια μπορείς να φτιάξεις κάποια κατασκευή και την προσαρμώσεις αναλογα με το μέγεθος του προβλήματος του πουλιού.

Δες μερικές κατασκευές:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Επισης υπαρχουν και οι σκοινενιες τις οποιες νομιζω εχω δει σε ελληνικα καταστηματα.

----------


## xrisam

Σωστά υπάρχουν και οι σχοινένιες, τις ξέχασα. 



Χρειάζεται προσοχή ομως τόσο να μην πιαστεί κάποιο νυχάκι αλλα κυρίως να μην την μαδάει. Δεν τις συνηστώ έχουμε πολλά περιστατικά στο παρελθόν με παπαγαλους. Προσωπικά μία είχα και την πέταξα.

Βρήκα και κάτι αλλο ψάχνοντας...αφορά ενα κοκατού Galah 64 ετών! Η κοπέλα που το ανέλαβε εχει κάνει φοβερή προσπάθεια!
*How Do You Look After A Bird When It Gets Old?*

----------


## Efthimis98

Επίσης, αν δε φοβάται μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις μία σκηνή που θα μπορεί το βράδυ αλλά και τις κρύες μέρες να ξεκουράζεται.  :Big Grin:  Παρακάτω σου παραθέτω ένα βιντεάκι που δείχνει τον τρόπο που μπορείς να κατασκευάσεις ένα παρόμοιο. Θέλει προσοχή στην καθαριότητα αλλά και την χρήση. Αρχικά, όσον αφορά την καθαριότητα σε περίπτωση που κουτσουλάει μέσα πρέπει ή να βγάλεις το πανάκι και να το πλύνεις ή να το πετάξεις και να βάλεις άλλο. Για τη χρήση, προσοχή αν το δαγκώνει και φεύγουν κλωστές που μπορεί να καταπιεί και να πνιγεί ή που μπορούν να πιαστούν τα πόδια, τα φτερά, το ράμφος ή και ο λαιμός. Σε κάθε περίπτωση να έχει προηγηθεί η εξοικείωση του Lovebird με το νέο αξεσουάρ.

----------

